# Ilse Aigner bei Nockherberg (volle Einsicht in den Ausschnitt) 3x



## Mike38100 (2 März 2013)

Ich mag die Ilse Aigner ja als Politikerin echt nicht. Aber sie ist eine hübsche Frau, in meinen Augen.

Sie hat so einen erotischen Mund und schöne Beine. Dass sich ihre Brüste auch sehen lassen können habe ich jetzt gesehen.

Beim Nockherberg 2013 schwenkt die Kamera von oben genau auf den Ausschnitt der Aigner. Und genau in dem Moment bewegt sie sich so dass die Sicht bis zum Nippel frei wird.

Kein BH verdeckt etwas von der geilen Sicht.

Ich habe versucht die Bilder so gut wie möglich hinzubekommen. Leider sind es nur Standbilder eines Videos, da ist die Qualität nicht so sehr. Aber ich denke man sieht das wichtigste dabei 

Wer will kann sich ja den Ausschnitt runterladen und als Film ansehen.

Oder auf Youtube: Nockherberg 2013 - Singspiel (Teil 1/5) - YouTube

von Minute 7:48 bis Minute 7:51. Ein echter Augenschmaus.

Normale Größe:
[Aigner Einsicht.mp4 - 3.7 Mb

Vergrößert:
Aigner Einsicht groß.mp4 - 4.6 Mb


----------



## fredclever (2 März 2013)

*AW: Ilse Aigner bei Nockherberg (volle Einsicht in den Ausschnitt)*

Die Ilse sieht zwar nett aus, ist aber als Ministerin für Verbraucher eine totale Versagerin. In ihrer ganzen Amtszeit hat sie es nicht hingekriegt, für vernünftige Lebensmittelkontrollen zu sorgen, die den Verbraucher schützen. Danke aber dennoch für die Bilder


----------



## copman (2 März 2013)

Genau. Danke für die Bilder. Was einer macht und wie er es dann macht ist doch sekundär. Wichtig ist doch in dem Moment die Ausstrahlung bzw. die Einblicke.


----------



## mc-hammer (2 März 2013)

das ist doch mal ein schöner anblick


----------



## krawutz (3 März 2013)

Jawoll, wir wollen mehr Einsicht und Transparenz von unseren Politikern !


----------



## Motor (3 März 2013)

super Einblick,gut gemacht,dankeschön


----------



## Vespasian (3 März 2013)

Über sie als Politikerin möchte ich lieber nix sagen - aber als Frau find ich sie *verdammt* scharf...!


----------



## sport (3 März 2013)

so was solte man mal von der schröder zeigen die hat zwar nicht so vell holz vor der hütte


----------



## vdsbulli (3 März 2013)

krawutz schrieb:


> Jawoll, wir wollen mehr Einsicht und Transparenz von unseren Politikern !



Da geb ich Dir recht hehe... Transparenz ist wichtig bei den Weiblichen Politiker

:thx:


----------



## Mike38100 (3 März 2013)

Vespasian schrieb:


> Über sie als Politikerin möchte ich lieber nix sagen - aber als Frau find ich sie *verdammt* scharf...!



Meine Meinung. Mit DIESEM Mund könnte sie schön viel Freude bereiten. Wenn sie nur nicht redet...


----------



## Chamser81 (3 März 2013)

*AW: Ilse Aigner bei Nockherberg (volle Einsicht in den Ausschnitt)*



fredclever schrieb:


> ist aber als Ministerin für Verbraucher eine totale Versagerin. In ihrer ganzen Amtszeit hat sie es nicht hingekriegt, für vernünftige Lebensmittelkontrollen zu sorgen, die den Verbraucher schützen.



Genauso wie ihre Vorgänger/innen! Außerdem haben die Länder auch sehr viel Verantwortung in diesem Bereich! Was sie aber natürlich nicht von ihrer Mitschuld freispricht!

Und Ja die Ilse ist eine verdammt scharfe reife Frau! :thumbup:


----------



## dörty (3 März 2013)

Danke für unsere Lobby-Ilse.


----------



## b77 (3 März 2013)

Vielen Dank!
Schöner Ausschnitt


----------



## Actros1844 (4 März 2013)

Dankeschön


----------



## SPAWN (4 März 2013)

Vielen Dank, tolle Arbeit.
Motiv ist überragend!
Ich denke, Sie wird wirklich die 1. Frau Ministerpräsidentin in Bayern mal werden.
mfg


----------



## comatron (4 März 2013)

SPAWN schrieb:


> Ich denke, Sie wird wirklich die 1. Frau Ministerpräsidentin in Bayern mal werden.



Will sie den Seehofer heiraten ?


----------



## Mike38100 (7 März 2013)

SPAWN schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, tolle Arbeit.
> Motiv ist überragend!
> Ich denke, Sie wird wirklich die 1. Frau Ministerpräsidentin in Bayern mal werden.
> mfg



Dann wird sie aber die erste Ministerpräsidentin deren Titten ich kenne :WOW:


----------



## savvas (7 März 2013)

Schöne Bilder, vielen Dank.


----------



## marriobassler (7 März 2013)

klasse frau


----------



## aki21 (9 März 2013)

ich danke dir


----------



## Sippi83 (9 März 2013)

nice :thumbup:


----------



## Webman (16 März 2013)

Tolle Fotos, vielen Dank:thx:


----------



## Sarafin (16 März 2013)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Weltenbummler (17 März 2013)

Sehr schön sind die Einsichten in den Ausschitt von Frau Aigner.


----------



## Punisher (17 März 2013)

gefällt mir


----------



## Balian (17 März 2013)

tolle bilder dankeschön!


----------



## notrealmuc (18 März 2013)

wow, vielen vielen Dank


----------



## uSuck (18 März 2013)

Voll Geil


----------



## Chopperlein (19 März 2013)

Tolle Bilder - Danke


----------



## whiteman (6 Mai 2013)

Leider sind alle Videos down, könnte die bitte jemand nochmal uppen? Danke!


----------



## minoes01 (6 Mai 2013)

Richtig mal ein schöner anblick


----------



## stummel (6 Mai 2013)

Wieso funktionieren die Videos denn nicht mehr????


----------



## macsignum (6 Mai 2013)

Den "Vorrednern" kann man nicht widersprechen.


----------



## Tankov (6 Mai 2013)

Vielen Dank dafür !!!


----------



## Gandalf_73 (22 Mai 2013)

Die Frau ist ja scharf


----------



## vivodus (22 Mai 2013)

Sie ist ätzend, da nützt auch der Cleavyblick nichts.


----------



## freely (8 Juli 2013)

Die Optik von Ihr find ich toll...


----------



## PeteConrad (18 Juli 2013)

Toll, am 18.07. gabs bei Lanz die Beine dazu!


----------



## chemikant31 (18 Juli 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Ministerin


----------



## gunny58 (16 Sep. 2013)

Danke für die Bilder


----------



## Djmdhirn (17 Sep. 2013)

Super heiße Frau ,Danke


----------



## wolf1958 (17 Sep. 2013)

Tracht ist fraulich und männlich zugleich


----------



## chrweb (18 Sep. 2013)

Bis auf die Bilder leider alles offline.
Gibts die Chance auf ein re-upp ?


----------



## cebelee (22 Sep. 2013)

chrweb schrieb:


> Bis auf die Bilder leider alles offline.
> Gibts die Chance auf ein re-upp ?



Bei YT nach Nockherberg 2013 suchen, da gibt es das ganze Video und noch einen Verweis in der Voschlagspalte zu einem Sketch, da ist es auch gut zu sehen, das pralle Maderl.


----------



## maxfax88 (21 Feb. 2014)

Eine sehr schöne reife Frau:thx:


----------



## c41 (26 Mai 2014)

Schade, die Videos sind down


----------



## picopico (21 Okt. 2014)

darf man da mal reinfassen??


----------



## Nicci72 (22 Okt. 2014)

picopico schrieb:


> darf man da mal reinfassen??



Du kannst es ja mal versuchen...:claudi:


----------



## willy wutz (23 Okt. 2014)

Mike38100 schrieb:


> Meine Meinung. Mit DIESEM Mund könnte sie schön viel Freude bereiten. Wenn sie nur nicht redet...


Genau - den Mund kann man schon beschäftigen - während man ihren Glocken ins Freie hilft damit ihre prächtigen Nippel sich entfalten können...


----------



## estorin (4 Jan. 2015)

danke schön


----------



## Webman (27 Nov. 2015)

Danke für den tiefen Einblick...


----------



## MAGUR (1 Dez. 2015)

Danke dir für die "offenen" Fotos.
Als Politikerin ist sie in meinen Augen eine Null.
Aber das steht ja hier nicht zu Debatte 
Grüße M.


----------



## sport (7 Feb. 2016)

solche bilder von Julia Klöckner weren nicht schlech


----------



## bernator (7 Feb. 2016)

nette Einblicke


----------



## jellisch (7 Feb. 2016)

Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## Little Wolf (7 Feb. 2016)

:thx: Vielen Dank für die nette Ilse


----------



## peter382 (14 Feb. 2020)

geile titten


----------

